# 1997 nissan altima timming ??????



## model_A_hotrod (May 2, 2012)

i have a chance to buy a 97 nissan altima with 144k on it but there a problem car wont run the guy that has it said they put a new timming chain on it and started it and it ran real bad so they turned it off now wont start the car has new tires and exhuast need a better door and trunk lid and bumper im getting car at scrap price no clue how to fix it is it worth fixing email me [email protected] it also a 5sp


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

It depends how much your paying for it. If your getting for under 500 then its a good deal. I think it would just be better to get another good running engine and do the swap.


----------

